# Know where to get powdered clay?



## Dahc

Hi all. I have been looking for a place that sells large bags of powdered clay for a few months now and can't find any. Anyone know where to get this? I know it's out there. I am probably not using the right keywords in my search. "powdered clay" just turns up cosmetic products in my searches.

I want to make a clay/perlite mixture for an outdoor stove and a 50lb bag of this stuff would be very convenient for me. I have clay out here on the property but cleaning the leaves, sticks and other goodies out of it is very time consuming and labor intensive because I have to dig it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

just search for dry clay. places like http://www.minnesotaclayusa.com/ (ceramics, etc.) will have what you want.
there are a hundred different types of clay, tho. from earthenware (low fireing...hmmm...1800F) to porcelain (2300F and up) and everything inbetween.

If all you need is a binder type, earthenware is probably what you want.

hmm. clay supplies. pottery clay. 
check out your local ceramics people, too. they'll have local suppliers. specially in georgia. lots of potters out there. lots of local clay.

almost forgot: it's "raw materials" that you'll find the sacks of clay in. Ball clay. earthenware. etc.


----------



## Dahc

Thank you Ann. Maybe I can use this site to find something like it here in GA.


----------



## Step

I don't know if these google links will help.. 

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Potter%27s+Clay+Powder+distributors+in+GA&btnG=Search[/ame]
http://www.claystation.com/directories/suppliers/o-z.html

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Clay+distributors+in+GA&btnG=Search[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Clay+Powder+distributors+in+GA&btnG=Search[/ame]


----------

